# Create an NGP section?



## Sterling (Jan 31, 2011)

Now that the ball has dropped, will we be seeing an NGP subsection in the Other Handhelds forum?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 31, 2011)

Its a good idea, the 3DS got one why not NGP?


----------



## machomuu (Jan 31, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> Its a good idea, the 3DS got one why not NGP?


Clearly Racism...err...Franchisism  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
Seriously, I think one is overdue.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 31, 2011)

Trust me, there's gonna be one.

The 3DS was announced a lot earlier than the NGP, so of course its got its own section.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe when there's more to talk about. The 3DS is almost out but the NGP is miles away yet.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 1, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Maybe when there's more to talk about. The 3DS is almost out but the NGP is miles away yet.


The weird thing is, the more popular topics now are NGP topics. A new section might benefit all these rumors and such.


----------



## whoomph (Feb 1, 2011)

no. i love my psp but i dont want the site to be full of fail boards. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 1, 2011)

+1 to this
Maybe we should have a poll, and hopefully nintendo fanboys wont be voting NO.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 1, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> +1 to this
> Maybe we should have a poll, and hopefully nintendo fanboys wont be voting NO.


Don't need to worry about that.  Most of the Nintendo guys are (including myself) are fans, not fanboys.  I'd say there are more Sony fanboys, at least from what I've observed recently on GBAtemp.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 1, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> +1 to this
> Maybe we should have a poll, and hopefully nintendo fanboys wont be voting NO.


best not to even have a poll because its obvious what will happen


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 1, 2011)

There's no need for a section until, I say, post E3 when there will be more information on it. We don't even know the title of a single game coming out for it, we just know there's an "Uncharted game" and "Killzone game".

Although the priority for this is less than the 3DS forum because this is a (currently) "GBA and DS community" (according to our slogan) so obviously Nintendo handhelds have forum priority over Sony ones. Not being sarcastic, it's common sense for a Nintendo forum to put their stuff ahead of other stuff on forum priority.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> There's no need for a section until, I say, post E3 when there will be more information on it. We don't even know the title of a single game coming out for it, we just know there's an "Uncharted game" and "Killzone game".
> 
> Although the priority for this is less than the 3DS forum because this is a (currently) "GBA and DS community" (according to our slogan) so obviously Nintendo handhelds have forum priority over Sony ones. Not being sarcastic, it's common sense for a Nintendo forum to put their stuff ahead of other stuff on forum priority.


Well, before the 3DS was out there was speculation as such. As soon as the 3DS was announced, there became a section. Why not for the NGP as well. Of course it isn't gonna be as expansive as the 3DS forums, but a section for all the speculations and such would be fair.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 1, 2011)

No need for such a section just use the psp section


----------



## Sterling (Feb 1, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> No need for such a section just use the psp section


Its the NGP, not PSP. Besides discussing two systems in the same forum is confusing.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 1, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I demand a NGP section! We need to have a faq thread too and seperate rumour/speculation thread.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd say it's time for an NGP section, but considering that this forum seems more Nintendo-centric, it would most likely be in the "Other Handhelds" section, unless enough people request that it be alongside the GBA and 3DS sections under the "Other Systems Discussion" tab.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 1, 2011)

why isn't there a poll?

i'd vote yes. don't have much to say. and one word post is against the rules.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't see the point until we get more info on it.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 1, 2011)

Why not just keep all NGP discussions in the PSP section? We are the largest GBA and DS community on the web afterall, so even though we focus on all sorts of systems, we lean more towards Nintendo systems


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 1, 2011)

meh just merge it with the psp section and keep all the threads there until we get closer to launch.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 31, 2011)

Now that the ball has dropped, will we be seeing an NGP subsection in the Other Handhelds forum?


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 1, 2011)

were the Ngage section ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 1, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> were the Ngage section ?



Where's your common sense?


----------



## RoMee (Feb 1, 2011)

Last time I checked this forum is dedicated to nintendo's handhelds.

the psp, ps3, and xbox stuff are extra, and that includes the NGP

keep it the way it is

If you really want to discuss the NGP, I hear there's plenty of PSP forum on the web


----------



## RNorthex (Feb 1, 2011)

make a sony systems [and lawsuits] section
there u can put all the sony systems, each with their own individual parts

as hard as it is to say for me, i think too, that sony systems deserve an extra section, especially that the ps3 homebrews are incoming


----------



## prowler (Feb 1, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Microsoft Xbox & Xbox 360
Sony PlayStation 1, 2 and 3
Other Consoles & Oldies
iPhone, iPod & iPad
Mobile Phones and Media Players_


----------



## Sterling (Feb 1, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya got me there. Merging is good.


----------



## Waflix (Feb 1, 2011)

I think there should come one. Why not?


----------



## Langin (Feb 1, 2011)

And what about the dsi forums?

So soon a forum for this console? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 0.o

Nintendo fanboy that votes yes ion the future.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sure there will be need for one in the future but at the moment the only news is that Sony have recently announced it. Does that one piece of information really require an entire forum?

Maybe after the next major game show when there's lots of gameplay screenshots/videos for people to drool over.


----------



## Waflix (Feb 1, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> And what about the dsi forums?
> 
> So soon a forum for this console?
> 
> ...



?
What is it with the DSi forums? There isn't going to happen anything to them, right?


----------



## prowler (Feb 1, 2011)

I just think it should be in with the PSP section.

Having a [PSP] or [NGP] in front of the title. Like some download sites you see [MU], [RS], etc.

This could be in other sections aswell. 
[XBOX], [360].
[PS1], [PS2], [PS3].
[iPhone], [iPod], [iPad].


----------



## Langin (Feb 1, 2011)

prwlr. said:
			
		

> I just think it should be in with the PSP section.
> 
> Having a [PSP] or [NGP] in front of the title. Like some download sites you see [MU], [RS], etc.
> 
> ...



AGREE! Good example! prwlr!


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 6, 2011)

+1 for NGP section in some way.


----------

